# Liste commandes terminal



## Gregoryen (31 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour !

J'ai oublié le terme à mettre pour lister toutes les commandes dans le terminal. J'ai lu qu'il fallait faire deux fois échap ou tab, mais ça ne marche pas, et j'ai le souvenir de mettre une commande, seulement j'ai un trou de mémoire .

Je cherche à faire en sorte que le terminal colle du texte.

Merci


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2021)

bonsoir,

Perso quand je cherche une commande je regarde sur ce lien: https://ss64.com/osx/


----------



## Gregoryen (1 Novembre 2021)

zeltron54 a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> Perso quand je cherche une commande je regarde sur ce lien: https://ss64.com/osx/


Merci au top !


----------

